
Would Anfroid be a less shitty ecosystem if we stopped giving kids smartphones? - blueishbluebird
http://blog.onyxbits.de/maybe-android-would-be-a-less-shitty-ecosystem-if-we-stopped-giving-smartphones-to-children-590/
======
conhobs12
My children would go bonkers if I took their smartphones away. As long as they
have them, thinks stay quiet for me.

